# Starbucks Beans Fresh?



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, Mum has just came home from shopping and has bought me a bag of beans out of Sbux. I noticed they were dated to 07/08/10 which got me wandering if they are freshly(ish) roasted as that date is only a week away. So ive either got a bag of freshish beans or a really really old bag of beans. I cant find anywhere that says yes they are roasted fresh or no they arent. Any ideas?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Old beans I`m afraid, the date on *bucks beans is the use by date so they will have been around for months. Last bag i bought there (a rare occurence) had a date of April 2011 on it. If you want fresh check out the links in the sticky post at the top of the BEANS subcategory on the forum.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, didnt really expect them to be fresh tbh. Just my luck to get an uber old packet lol


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Best thing is to regard the best before date on the packet of Sbux or supermarket beans as a free joke that you get with the packet.

Beans OK a year after they're roasted? Only on planet Zanussi!


----------

